# low rider Nationals



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Lets try this one more time I hope all of you can come down to my city as you see us in your city give this show a try we are !


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 22 2009, 08:22 PM~14266784
> *Lets try this one more time I hope all of you can come down to my city as you see us in your city give this show a try we are !
> *



we will be there

Import iLLusions 


atomic


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 22 2009, 07:22 PM~14266784
> *Lets try this one more time I hope all of you can come down to my city as you see us in your city give this show a try we are !
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I might put spokes on my truck for that day


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

uce sacramento will be there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 22 2009, 07:22 PM~14266784
> *Lets try this one more time I hope all of you can come down to my city as you see us in your city give this show a try we are !
> *




fuck da won't get burned again :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

RYDERZ HYDRAULICS WELL BE IN THE HOUSE PUTTING IT DOWN FOR ARE CITY....


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 22 2009, 08:17 PM~14267393
> *I might put spokes on my truck for that day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Hope to be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we are there! gunna hop till the wheels fall off :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 22 2009, 07:22 PM~14266784
> *Lets try this one more time I hope all of you can come down to my city as you see us in your city give this show a try we are !
> *


----------



## OGSILVER64 (May 30, 2009)

BAKE TOWN IN DA HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 22 2009, 08:22 PM~14266784
> *Lets try this one more time I hope all of you can come down to my city as you see us in your city give this show a try we are !
> *



:uh: ALL DO RESPECT. THE CITY OF BAKERSFIELD WILL ALWAYS BE RESPECTED AS WELL AS ANY SHOWS OUT THERE EXCEPT THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS NATIONALS UNDER SCAM KING RICK. IT WOULD BE BETTER IF YOU SCOOBY NOK OR ANY OTHER RESPECTED CLUBS OUT IN BAKERSFIELD TO HAVE THE SHOW UNDER A DIFFERENT NAME THAT HAS NO TIES TO RICK IN ANY FASHION SO THE BIG NUMBER OF PEOPLE AND RIDERS OUTSIDE OF BAKERSFIELD COULD CONSIDER COMING BACK IN BIG NUMBERS AGAIN LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS BEFORE RICK STARTED DIGGIN IN EVERYONES POCKET WITH NO CHANGE BACK. NO RICK WITH NEW NAME THE PEOPLE WILL COME.  



:thumbsdown: BUT UNTIL THINGS CHANGE UNDER NEW OWNERSHIP. HERE'S TO VOMIT NATIONALS! :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 22 2009, 10:07 PM~14267999
> *fuck da won't get burned again  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:uh: U know that's rite! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Don't let [LRN] do this to u! > :buttkick:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jun 22 2009, 11:40 PM~14269504
> *:uh: ALL DO RESPECT. THE CITY OF BAKERSFIELD WILL ALWAYS BE RESPECTED AS WELL AS ANY SHOWS OUT THERE EXCEPT THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS NATIONALS UNDER SCAM KING RICK. IT WOULD BE BETTER IF YOU SCOOBY NOK OR ANY OTHER RESPECTED CLUBS OUT IN BAKERSFIELD TO HAVE THE SHOW UNDER A DIFFERENT NAME THAT HAS NO TIES TO RICK IN ANY FASHION SO THE BIG NUMBER OF PEOPLE AND RIDERS OUTSIDE OF BAKERSFIELD COULD CONSIDER COMING BACK IN BIG NUMBERS AGAIN LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS BEFORE RICK STARTED DIGGIN IN EVERYONES POCKET WITH NO CHANGE BACK. NO RICK WITH NEW NAME THE PEOPLE WILL COME.
> :thumbsdown:  BUT UNTIL THINGS CHANGE UNDER NEW OWNERSHIP. HERE'S TO VOMIT NATIONALS! :barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 22 2009, 08:17 PM~14267393
> *I might put spokes on my truck for that day
> *


*
IF YOU PUT SPOKES THAT DAY I WILL TAKE MY CAR OUT THERE.... JK BIG DAWG... I AND A FEW OTHERS FROM FRESNO WILL BE THERE WITH YOU... WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE E MAIL ME THE PRE REGISTRATION FORMS....*


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Im surprised that the Fairgrounds would allow them back because of the shit that happen last year with the fights. BPD and Sherriff Dept locked loaded and ready to shoot. Fuck that... I am better off staying home.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jun 23 2009, 07:20 AM~14271025
> *Im surprised that the Fairgrounds would allow them back because of the shit that happen last year with the fights. BPD and Sherriff Dept locked loaded and ready to shoot. Fuck that... I am better off staying home.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 23 2009, 07:59 AM~14271286
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


I know but its work.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!+Jun 22 2009, 11:40 PM~14269504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2009, 09:07 AM~14271832
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2009, 09:10 AM~14271857
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



make sure u get pay before da show :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IM THERE


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

Whats up Scooby!

Ill try and make it down there bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2009, 09:13 AM~14271880
> *make sure u get pay before da show  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 23 2009, 10:20 AM~14272417
> *IM THERE
> *


Another ring 4 Mexica? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CHD will b @ the show   

Always a good show, concert and gotta support Kern County :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 22 2009, 07:20 PM~14266758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 23 2009, 09:51 PM~14279352
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 22 2009, 07:22 PM~14266784
> *Lets try this one more time I hope all of you can come down to my city as you see us in your city give this show a try we are !
> *


I don't get it you guy's were bad talking this show so much I didn't go and now promoting it? Can you help us understand why? I know it's in your home as you say is that the only reason ?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

i aint been to nationals since 2005. too much bullshit! :uh:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 23 2009, 11:22 PM~14279798
> *I don't get it you guy's were bad talking this show so much I didn't go and now promoting it? Can you help us understand why? I know it's in your home as you say is that the only reason ?
> *



Thanks all you that feel that bad about this show ( I feel you ) we had a meeting with the reps of the Lrn and when I say we, it's most of all the clubs in bakers yes I know he's fucked a lot of us but the buck stops here .we ask all of you to try the Lrn show it should be a good one Raider that issue that you got with them hit me up and I'll take care of it even if I got to pay for it jk. No not just cuz it's my city it's cuz this is one bad ass show at one point and we are trying to get it back to being a bad ass show . I can care less were the show is if it's a good show I'm there . Pre rej before July 1 save some $$$$$$$


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 23 2009, 10:22 PM~14279798
> *I don't get it you guy's were bad talking this show so much I didn't go and now promoting it? Can you help us understand why? I know it's in your home as you say is that the only reason ?
> *


This is a good show. Some people feel that he charges to much, but thats the same with alot of shows. Some people that pre- reg. were double charged but was supposed to be taken care of. This show does offer alot, different styles of customs bikes, motorcycles, cars & trucks. Many categories, cash prizes for sweepstakes & National Champs.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 PM~14280189
> *Thanks all you that feel that bad about this show ( I feel you ) we had a meeting with the reps of the Lrn and when I say we, it's most of all the clubs in bakers yes I know he's fucked a lot of us but the buck stops here .we ask all of you to try the Lrn show it should be a good one Raider that issue that you got with them hit me up and I'll take care of it even if I got to pay for it jk. No not just cuz it's my city it's cuz this is one bad ass show at one point and we are trying to get it back to being a bad ass show . I can care less were the show is if it's a good show I'm there . Pre rej before July 1 save some $$$$$$$
> *


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 PM~14280189
> *Thanks all you that feel that bad about this show ( I feel you ) we had a meeting with the reps of the Lrn and when I say we, it's most of all the clubs in bakers yes I know he's fucked a lot of us but the buck stops here .we ask all of you to try the Lrn show it should be a good one Raider that issue that you got with them hit me up and I'll take care of it even if I got to pay for it jk. No not just cuz it's my city it's cuz this is one bad ass show at one point and we are trying to get it back to being a bad ass show . I can care less were the show is if it's a good show I'm there . Pre rej before July 1 save some $$$$$$$
> *


Thanks for taking the time to clarify. I'll pre reg I wantd to go last year.
RollerZ only Yuma AZ will be there.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 24 2009, 09:38 AM~14282599
> *Thanks for taking the time to clarify. I'll pre reg I wantd to go last year.
> RollerZ only Yuma AZ will be there.
> 
> ...


 Thats a BAD ASS TRUCK!!! Hope to see it here.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

who is incharge of the hop this year?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

one;;;double radical</span>


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 10:57 AM~14282766
> *Thats a BAD ASS TRUCK!!! Hope to see it here.
> *


Tyt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 24 2009, 09:59 AM~14282775
> *who is incharge of the hop this year?
> *


 John from Ryderz hydraulics............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 24 2009, 04:07 PM~14286324
> *one;;;double radical</span>
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 24 2009, 05:13 PM~14286901
> *John from  Ryderz hydraulics............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 24 2009, 05:08 PM~14286860
> *Tyt
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 06:00 PM~14287354
> *      :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 24 2009, 06:10 PM~14287470
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 12:01 AM~14280232
> *This is a good show. Some people feel that he charges to much, but thats the same with alot of shows. Some people that pre- reg. were double charged but was supposed to be taken care of. This show does offer alot, different styles of customs bikes, motorcycles, cars & trucks. Many categories, cash prizes for sweepstakes & National Champs.
> *



THER'S NO DENYING WHAT THE SHOW OFFERS. I ADMIT DOES HAVE PLENTY TO OFFER. IT IS JUST A TRUST ISSUE ON THE LEADERSHIP ON WHO AND HOW THE SHOW IS RUN AND MOST IMPORTANT HOW THE COMPETITORS ARE TREATED FROM THE ENTRY FEES, ENTERING GROUNDS IN A REAL FIRST COME FIRST SERVE MANNER, MONEY REFUNDS WHEN PROVEN JUSTIFIED, PROPER AWARD HAND OUTS, AND NO LIES AND SMART LIP FROM RICK FOR STARTERS! :scrutinize: :nosad: :yessad: :rant: :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jun 25 2009, 01:26 AM~14291931
> *THER'S NO DENYING WHAT THE SHOW OFFERS. I ADMIT DOES HAVE PLENTY TO OFFER. IT IS JUST A TRUST ISSUE ON THE LEADERSHIP ON WHO AND HOW THE SHOW IS RUN AND MOST IMPORTANT HOW THE COMPETITORS ARE TREATED FROM THE ENTRY FEES, ENTERING GROUNDS IN A REAL FIRST COME FIRST SERVE MANNER, MONEY REFUNDS WHEN PROVEN JUSTIFIED, PROPER AWARD HAND OUTS, AND NO LIES AND SMART LIP FROM RICK FOR STARTERS!  :scrutinize:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :rant:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 PM~14280189
> *Thanks all you that feel that bad about this show ( I feel you ) we had a meeting with the reps of the Lrn and when I say we, it's most of all the clubs in bakers yes I know he's fucked a lot of us but the buck stops here .we ask all of you to try the Lrn show it should be a good one Raider that issue that you got with them hit me up and I'll take care of it even if I got to pay for it jk. No not just cuz it's my city it's cuz this is one bad ass show at one point and we are trying to get it back to being a bad ass show . I can care less were the show is if it's a good show I'm there . Pre rej before July 1 save some $$$$$$$
> *


I PRE-REG AND THEN I SHOW UP AND HAVE TO PAY REG AGAIN (VERY PISSED) BUT THEN I WAS PROMISED MY MONEY BACK NEVER HAPPENED. ALTHOUGH I AGREE THE SHOW WAS GOOD. SO IF I SHOW UP THIS YEAR I DONT HAVE TO PRE-REG OR PAY REG BECAUSE I NEVER WAS PAID BACK. AGREED OR NO, THIS WILL CLARIFY ME COMING ALL THE WAY DOWN THERE.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 23 2009, 10:57 PM~14280189
> *Thanks all you that feel that bad about this show ( I feel you ) we had a meeting with the reps of the Lrn and when I say we, it's most of all the clubs in bakers yes I know he's fucked a lot of us but the buck stops here .we ask all of you to try the Lrn show it should be a good one Raider that issue that you got with them hit me up and I'll take care of it even if I got to pay for it jk. No not just cuz it's my city it's cuz this is one bad ass show at one point and we are trying to get it back to being a bad ass show . I can care less were the show is if it's a good show I'm there . Pre rej before July 1 save some $$$$$$$
> *



It's all good bro I only let people burn me once, I even got a few calls saying they were going to send me my money and never did so fuck them. recently I got a letter saying that I can show up n won't have to pay well that should be my choice now that's like telling me I'm not getting my money back I'm being force to go :angry: :angry: in other words they say 1 thing n do another fuck LRM.....


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 09:54 AM~14293647
> *It's all good bro I only let people burn me once, I even got a few calls saying they were going to send me my money and never did so fuck them. recently I got a letter saying that I can show up n won't have to pay well that should be my choice now that's like telling me I'm not getting my money back I'm being force to go  :angry:  :angry:  in other words they say 1 thing n do another fuck LRM.....
> *



:uh: :0 EL RAIDER MEANT LRN..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jun 25 2009, 09:01 AM~14293703
> *:uh:  :0 EL RAIDER MEANT LRN.....  :thumbsdown:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

I'll be at this show

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=453591&hl=


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 10:20 AM~14294512
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> I'll be at this show
> ...


 Thats cool Jess see you this weekend.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 25 2009, 10:51 AM~14294770
> *Thats cool Jess see you this weekend.
> *



for sure


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 01:24 PM~14296132
> *for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 25 2009, 09:08 PM~14301270
> *Ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 08:17 PM~14301411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:rofl: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 10:45 PM~14302558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 24 2009, 04:07 PM~14286324
> *one;;;double radical</span>
> *


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 24 2009, 05:07 PM~14286324
> *one;;;double radical</span>
> *


NO PAY OUT! JUST PAY UP! SO AS ALWAY'S RICK CAN TAKE THE MONEY AND RUN! :uh: 
:scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 24 2009, 04:07 PM~14286324
> *one;;;double radical</span>
> *


they going to have a girls ring made :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

well i cant reply to these ? cuz I dont have a lowrider but the person that can help you would be JOHN


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 23 2009, 06:32 PM~14277006
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Was thinking of driving from SD,but decided not to because of too much BS. So :thumbsdown: Unless I'm wrong ??? :dunno:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jun 23 2009, 06:20 AM~14271025
> *Im surprised that the Fairgrounds would allow them back because of the shit that happen last year with the fights. BPD and Sherriff Dept locked loaded and ready to shoot. Fuck that... I am better off staying home.
> *


THATS WHY YOU HOULD GO TO HOPP PIT AND WATCH THE HOPPERS ITS THE SAFEST PLACE TO BE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Last day for pre rej is on June 30 so if you want to save 20 bucks nows the time also you get 3 passes for your rej, also you can get extra passes for a cheaper price .


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 28 2009, 01:05 PM~14321318
> *Last day for pre rej is on June 30 so if you want to save 20 bucks nows the time also you get 3 passes for your rej, also you can get extra passes for a cheaper price .
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.lowridernationals.com/forms/LRN09CarPREReg.pdf


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 28 2009, 07:24 PM~14323435
> *http://www.lowridernationals.com/forms/LRN09CarPREReg.pdf
> *


Building fee-$10 !!!!!!!! WTF is that ????????? On top of registration???


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 29 2009, 01:05 AM~14326002
> *Building fee-$10 !!!!!!!! WTF is that ?????????  On top of registration???
> *


 :uh: WAT! HEY PONTIAC! THAT'S A TYPO! HE MEANT TO TYPE (POCKET FEE)! FOR RICK! AND YEAH THAT'S ON TOP OF REGISTRATION! :yessad: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 24 2009, 05:13 PM~14286901
> *John from  Ryderz hydraulics............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

HOP RULES AND CLASSES NEEDED ASAP


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 4 2009, 12:03 PM~14380135
> *HOP RULES AND CLASSES NEEDED ASAP
> *


pm sent to you..... :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 29 2009, 12:05 AM~14326002
> *Building fee-$10 !!!!!!!! WTF is that ?????????  On top of registration???
> *


imo, they've gone too far.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 29 2009, 12:05 AM~14326002
> *Building fee-$10 !!!!!!!! WTF is that ?????????  On top of registration???
> *


dam thats bs..i was thinking of going but didnt make pre registration because of last years problems & now to pay 60 bucs to enter is WAY 2 MUCH :angry:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

send me the hopp rules


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

it's a lil more expensive due to the reason of last year incident it's protocol from the city and the fairground and yess the rings are back NFL style rings and we double the security also cause they demand it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jul 5 2009, 09:04 AM~14384185
> *it's a lil more expensive due to the reason of last year incident it's protocol from the city and the fairground and yess the rings are back NFL style rings and we double the security also cause they demand it
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

$50+$10 FOR BUILDING!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 5 2009, 06:33 PM~14387239
> *$50+$10 FOR BUILDING!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



How many passes?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 5 2009, 11:44 PM~14390197
> *How many passes?
> *


1 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 6 2009, 05:08 AM~14390788
> *1 :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 5 2009, 05:32 PM~14386854
> *:0
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 4 2009, 02:02 PM~14380445
> *pm sent to you..... :biggrin:
> *



HOP RULES R TOP SECRET? :uh: :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jul 5 2009, 10:04 AM~14384185
> *it's a lil more expensive due to the reason of last year incident it's protocol from the city and the fairground and yess the rings are back NFL style rings and we double the security also cause they demand it
> *



JO JO YOU PART RICK SCAM CREW TOO? IT'S NOT TO LATE TO ABANDIN SHIP. LRN IS SINKING BUDDY! GET OUT BEFORE YOU AND REP. DROWN! :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: 

cause they demand it
:uh: AND GUY'S EXCEPTED THAT EXTORTION WHILE LRN IS SINKING IN IT'S PROFITS EVERY YEAR? 

:no: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 4 2009, 04:02 PM~14380996
> *dam thats bs..i was thinking of going but didnt make pre registration because of  last years problems & now to pay 60 bucs to enter is WAY 2 MUCH  :angry:
> *


U SAID BROTHER! :uh: BUT THAT'S HOW THE PIMP GAME WRX! :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 4 2009, 02:11 PM~14380487
> *imo, they've gone too far.
> *



:thumbsdown: AGREED! :thumbsdown:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 6 2009, 12:44 AM~14390197
> *How many passes?
> *



:uh: :scrutinize: NONE! RICK SAYS HE'S GOTTA CHARGE EXTRA! :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

seriously what the fk did rick do to you bro (now what) he been very nice to me since i started to work for him and before that he was there for me you talk about the incident last year, get your info together it was 2yrs ago and only 4 were affected and paid back in full but since your life revolves around rick you always have to talk about him dude get laid or get a life let me guess yu didn't win the contest you enter so your butt hurt nw and the ony thing you can do is complain, bitch and cry dude grow a pair and get over it


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 5 2009, 10:44 PM~14390197
> *How many passes?
> *


HAHA, I'VE BEEN TO THE NATIONALS A FEW TIMES AND NEVER HAD PROBLEMS, BUT THAT'S FUCKED UP TO THOSE THAT HAVE, I DON'T KNOW IF I WANT ANY PART OF THIS SHOW.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jul 6 2009, 12:43 PM~14393066
> *seriously what the fk did rick do to you bro (now what) he been very nice to me since i started to work for him and before that he was there for me you talk about the incident last year, get your info together it was 2yrs ago and only 4 were affected and paid back in full but since your life revolves around rick you always have to talk about him dude get laid or get a life let me guess yu didn't win the contest you enter so your butt hurt nw and the ony thing you can do is complain, bitch and cry dude grow a pair and get over it
> *


 :uh: :ugh: WHAT THA [email protected]#K! DID U GET YOUR FACTS FROM YOUR PAPA RICK U WANNA BE NEVER MAKE A MOVIE MAKER?! THAT SWEATY GREEDY LYING OVER WEIGHT DOUBLE CHARGER DOUBLE CHARGED ME AND STILL NO RESOLVE AFTER ALL THESE YEARS AND HERE YOUR THINK WHATS BEEN GOIN DOWN YOUR HIS [email protected]#KIN BOOK KEEPR N SH*T! U MUST VE BIN LICKN :tongue: HIS BALLS 2 LONG TO BLIND WHATS GOIN ON. BUT 2 EACH THERE OWN. THERES A SUCKER HIRED EVERY MINUTE. BUT FOR ME ITS NOT ABOUT GETTING MY MONEY BACK ANYMORE. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ITS SWEET JUSTICE ATTACKING YOUR PAPAS MONEY JUST WARNING PEOPLE THAT LRN SUCKS DONKEY BALLS! SO MY ADVICE TO U IS DONT GET MAD. JUST TAKE IT LIKE A MAN WITH NO KYB! :yes: :h5: BUT I THINK MY WORX DONE HERE.  :thumbsup: 



O YEAH! LRN SUCKS :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

lmoa you think thats going to make me mad your just one person bro i got thousand's of people that enjoyed the show and one person is butt hurt haha like i said time to move on cause i got bigger things to worry about s may god bless you and have a nice day


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jul 7 2009, 08:59 AM~14401612
> *lmoa you think thats going to make me mad your just one person bro i got thousand's of people that enjoyed the show and one person is butt hurt haha like i said time to move on cause i got bigger things to worry about s may god bless you and have a nice day
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jul 7 2009, 09:59 AM~14401612
> *lmoa you think thats going to make me mad your just one person bro i got thousand's of people that enjoyed the show and one person is butt hurt haha like i said time to move on cause i got bigger things to worry about s may god bless you and have a nice day
> *



:uh: THOUSANDS? HAVN'T SEEN THOUSANDS AT DONKNATIONALS IN YEARS SINCE RICK TOOK OVER. BUT WHATEVER. U HAVE A NICE DAY 2. :ugh: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

whats the date of the show


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jun 27 2009, 05:03 PM~14316409
> *THATS WHY YOU HOULD GO TO HOPP PIT AND WATCH THE HOPPERS ITS THE SAFEST PLACE TO BE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Kind of hard when your on stage djing... HMMMMMMM???? NAH !!! Still not going... That show dont matter to me never really has. Plus my car is still at Kal Koncepts getting painted. Ill do the Carnales Show on stage djing or with my car entered in the show. Either way Ill be there. Better show better people running it.  
Alex G!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 9 2009, 11:05 AM~14422840
> *Kind of hard when your on stage djing... HMMMMMMM???? NAH !!! Still not going... That show dont matter to me never really has. Pluse my car is still at Kal Koncepts getting painted. Ill do the Carnales Show on stage djing or with my car either way Ill be there. Better show better people running it.
> Alex G!
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

DONKNATIONALS wow ! now what


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 9 2009, 07:45 PM~14428822
> *DONKNATIONALS  wow !  now what
> *


 :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 9 2009, 07:38 PM~14429397
> *:scrutinize:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 9 2009, 07:45 PM~14428822
> *DONKNATIONALS  wow !  now what
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

We have two major shows in Bakersfield we would like to keep them around we had a sit down with the reps of LRN and talked to them about issues that we all had and they fixed some .This year it will be different or there just won't be a show next year .!!!!! So come to bakers and enjoy a good show


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 08:39 PM~14464055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the best shows of the year period!!!!!!gets bigger and better every year!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jul 13 2009, 08:41 PM~14464092
> *one of the best shows of the year period!!!!!!gets bigger and better every year!
> *


 :yes: :yes: I agree


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 08:48 PM~14464180
> *:yes:  :yes: I agree
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 08:48 PM~14464180
> *:yes:  :yes: I agree
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jul 7 2009, 08:59 AM~14401612
> *lmoa you think thats going to make me mad your just one person bro i got thousand's of people that enjoyed the show and one person is butt hurt haha like i said time to move on cause i got bigger things to worry about s may god bless you and have a nice day
> *



make it 2 I never got my money back so fuck theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :angry:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Jul 14 2009, 08:56 PM~14476739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW LARRY.

Will try to make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2009, 01:57 PM~14518155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2009, 01:57 PM~14518155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

HOP RULES R COMMING, JUST WAITING ON RICK TO OK A FEW THINGS. JOHN


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 04:46 PM~14519070
> *HOP RULES R COMMING, JUST WAITING ON RICK TO OK A FEW THINGS.  JOHN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 19 2009, 05:09 PM~14519237
> *
> *


Rule #1 no white guys in the hop pit at any time!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 19 2009, 05:09 PM~14519237
> *
> *


Rule #1 no white guys in the hop pit at any time!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

HAHA, WHAT'S UP BEN?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 19 2009, 06:39 PM~14519978
> *Rule #1 no white guys in the hop pit at any time!
> *



RULE #2 NO MIDGETS ALLOWED IN THE PITS OR ARENA..! MUST HAVE CHILD SAFTY STRAP ON AT ALL TIMES...!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hop rules by monday or we aint going :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 19 2009, 06:37 PM~14519959
> *Rule #1 no white guys in the hop pit at any time!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 07:21 PM~14520359
> *RULE #2 NO MIDGETS ALLOWED IN THE PITS OR ARENA..! MUST HAVE CHILD SAFTY STRAP ON AT ALL TIMES...!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

HELLRAISER whats up sexyyyyyyyyyyy  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 19 2009, 08:12 PM~14520877
> *HELLRAISER whats up sexyyyyyyyyyyy   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just trying to keep my figure...! (lol)


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 19 2009, 06:37 PM~14519959
> *Rule #1 no white guys in the hop pit at any time!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 08:18 PM~14520937
> *just trying to keep my figure...!  (lol)
> *



thats what im talking about lol whats all good dogg


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 07:21 PM~14520359
> *RULE #2 NO MIDGETS ALLOWED IN THE PITS OR ARENA..! MUST HAVE CHILD SAFTY STRAP ON AT ALL TIMES...!
> *


Then tell alex from groupe to stay home!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 19 2009, 06:42 PM~14520020
> *HAHA, WHAT'S UP BEN?
> *


Man chillin homie talkin chit to my beeches


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 19 2009, 10:37 PM~14522337
> *Man chillin homie talkin chit to my beeches
> *



what up mafucker mr im going to dance for like fuck 2 hours lololl whats up foo had a good ass time glad u were there man me and my girl would have got into some shit good looking out


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 19 2009, 11:01 PM~14522514
> *what up mafucker mr im going to dance for like fuck 2 hours lololl whats up foo had a good ass time glad u were there man me and my girl would have got into some shit good looking out
> *


U know i take care of my girls! Lol hella ya foo i thought i was disco fever on the dance floor! Until the crazy white chick tryed to pull me away and stick her finger in my ass crack lmao


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey fuckers you two better not lag this weeken is summermadness at the bakers fair grounds so dont bitch out


----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 20 2009, 12:37 AM~14522873
> *hey fuckers you two better not lag this weeken is summermadness at the bakers fair grounds so dont bitch out
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 20 2009, 12:37 AM~14522873
> *hey fuckers you two better not lag this weeken is summermadness at the bakers fair grounds so dont bitch out
> *


Cmon foo u know ill be there!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll pick u up give me a call


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 AM~14411354
> *whats the date of the show
> *


8/9/09


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jul 7 2009, 10:59 AM~14401612
> *lmoa you think thats going to make me mad your just one person bro i got thousand's of people that enjoyed the show and one person is butt hurt haha like i said time to move on cause i got bigger things to worry about s may god bless you and have a nice day
> *


Are you not reading this thread? Lots of people are angry. Even here in TX people are like fuck that I aint getting ripped off. Open your eyes man.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 01:06 PM~14526600
> *Are you not reading this thread? Lots of people are angry. Even here in TX people are like fuck that I aint getting ripped off.  Open your eyes man.
> *


HOW MUCH IS IT FOR BIKES


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 20 2009, 03:08 PM~14526627
> *HOW MUCH IS IT FOR BIKES
> *


you life muhahahahahahaha

:biggrin: I dont know.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 01:06 PM~14526600
> *Are you not reading this thread? Lots of people are angry. Even here in TX people are like fuck that I aint getting ripped off.  Open your eyes man.
> *


the last two times i went i won got my mula and my trophy and ring same day cash and saw a some badass honeys it is hot but it worth it :biggrin: everyone should go oh and plus i got on two tv stations that day i had fun


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

A MEXICA HOW MUCH IS IT FOR BIKES


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 01:06 PM~14526600
> *Are you not reading this thread? Lots of people are angry. Even here in TX people are like fuck that I aint getting ripped off.  Open your eyes man.
> *


aint nobody gonna come from texas unless there big names


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 20 2009, 02:53 PM~14527899
> *aint nobody gonna come from texas unless there big names
> *


you got that right i never seen anyone there from out of state its mostly guys from so cal and nor cals


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 20 2009, 02:36 PM~14527680
> *A MEXICA HOW MUCH IS IT FOR BIKES
> *


they raise it its 25 for bike i think its 35 for cars


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 19 2009, 06:37 PM~14519959
> *Rule #1 no white guys in the hop pit at any time!
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH YOU KNOW JOHN IS EVERYONES FAVORITE WHITE GUY ON THE SWITCH..  damn peckerwood!!! Who loves ya baby?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 20 2009, 03:36 PM~14528336
> *HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH YOU KNOW JOHN IS EVERYONES FAVORITE WHITE GUY ON THE SWITCH..  damn peckerwood!!! Who loves ya baby?
> 
> 
> ...


Johns the judge for the show not a switchman! But still no ******** in the hopp pit! BIGBEN said it! Lol


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:0


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 20 2009, 03:52 PM~14528517
> *Johns the judge for the show not a switchman! But still no ******** in the hopp pit! BIGBEN said it! Lol
> *



hey ben people over 5 feet in the pit area I know u ain't there yet but maybe next year foo


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 20 2009, 04:42 PM~14529149
> *hey ben people over 5 feet in the pit area I know u ain't there yet but maybe next year foo
> *


I can put u and sabrina in the same car seat! Puto


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 07:21 PM~14520359
> *RULE #2 NO MIDGETS ALLOWED IN THE PITS OR ARENA..! MUST HAVE CHILD SAFTY STRAP ON AT ALL TIMES...!
> *


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

Jul 20 2009, 04:42 PM
hey ben people over 5 feet in the pit area I know u ain't there yet but maybe next year foo


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 20 2009, 05:37 PM~14529916
> *Jul 20 2009, 04:42 PM
> hey ben people over 5 feet in the pit area I know u ain't there yet but maybe next year foo
> 
> ...



funnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 20 2009, 05:37 PM~14529916
> *Jul 20 2009, 04:42 PM
> hey ben people over 5 feet in the pit area I know u ain't there yet but maybe next year foo
> 
> ...


TOO MUCH TIME IN YOUR HANDS PUTO........ :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 20 2009, 06:28 PM~14530543
> *TOO MUCH TIME IN YOUR HANDS PUTO........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 19 2009, 09:37 PM~14522337
> *Man chillin homie talkin chit to my beeches
> *


HAHA, I CAN SEE THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 19 2009, 11:06 PM~14522539
> *U know i take care of my girls! Lol hella ya foo i thought i was disco fever on the dance floor! Until the crazy white chick tryed to pull me away and .........stick her finger in my ass crack .........lmao
> *


wtf put it in your ass ....MAS PUTO......ok you know who....wont say no names


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 20 2009, 08:19 PM~14531993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 20 2009, 09:59 PM~14533453
> *wtf put it in your ass ....MAS PUTO......ok you know ....wont say no names
> *


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 19 2009, 11:06 PM~14522539
> *U know i take care of my girls! Lol hella ya foo i thought i was disco fever on the dance floor! Until the crazy white chick tryed to pull me away and stick her finger in my ass crack lmao
> *


what's up foo lol u ain't lieing dam that's shit was fun until my drama but I had 1 he'll of a night dancing and shit it was coo foo but that crazy bitch and my homie crazy bitch trying to kiss my girl dam it foo the lol after party lol good thing I didn't have my gun I would have acted stupid foo I was drunk lol crazy shit but fun


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 20 2009, 10:02 PM~14533499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WHO........ hno: hno:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Jul 20 2009, 04:42 PM~14529149
> *hey ben people over 5 feet in the pit area I know u ain't there yet but maybe next year foo
> *


whats up homie... :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 20 2009, 02:12 PM~14527412
> *the last two times i went i won got my mula and my trophy and ring same day cash and saw a some badass honeys it is hot but it worth it  :biggrin: everyone should go oh and plus i got on two tv stations that day i had fun
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 20 2009, 03:52 PM~14528517
> *Johns the judge for the show not a switchman! But still no ******** in the hopp pit! BIGBEN said it! Lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 20 2009, 10:22 PM~14533759
> *whats up homie... :wave:
> *



WHATS UP FOO


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

OK HERE ARE THE RULES AND CATEGORYS FOR THE HOP.sorry for the delay,but rick is in the hospital.He just got out surgery last night.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 21 2009, 06:54 PM~14543197
> *OK HERE ARE THE RULES AND CATEGORYS FOR THE HOP.sorry for the delay,but rick is in the hospital.He just got out surgery last night.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 06:41 PM~14543797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so is this the nationals flyer???? :dunno: If not.. whens the date 4 the nationals?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jul 25 2009, 11:41 PM~14582979
> *so is this the nationals flyer???? :dunno:    If not.. whens the date 4 the nationals?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 26 2009, 08:48 PM~14589153
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

wats da date on da nationals show and is there a cruz night


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

aug 9 for the bakerfield show


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 21 2009, 06:54 PM~14543197
> *OK HERE ARE THE RULES AND CATEGORYS FOR THE HOP.sorry for the delay,but rick is in the hospital.He just got out surgery last night.
> 
> 
> ...


100.00 entry fee on the hop wow!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 29 2009, 10:10 PM~14623365
> *100.00  entry fee on the hop wow!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


YUP THAT WAY THERES MORE MONEY TO GIVE AWAY AND TRY TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY.......


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 29 2009, 10:10 PM~14623365
> *100.00  entry fee on the hop wow!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :loco:  :scrutinize: :around: :ugh:  :thumbsdown:  :twak: x 100


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 29 2009, 10:50 PM~14623762
> *:wow:  :loco:    :scrutinize:  :around:  :ugh:    :thumbsdown:    :twak:  x 100
> *


IT IS WHAT IT IS TO RICH FOR YOUR BLOOD THEN STAY HOME...........


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 29 2009, 10:57 PM~14623813
> *IT IS WHAT IT IS TO RICH FOR YOUR BLOOD THEN STAY HOME...........
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 21 2009, 07:54 PM~14543197
> *OK HERE ARE THE RULES AND CATEGORYS FOR THE HOP.sorry for the delay,but rick is in the hospital.He just got out surgery last night.
> 
> 
> ...





We are going to try to make the show John , No promises but we want to take a new 2 pump dancer (juggernaut) and compete in street or radical dance .Hopefully we can make it .


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 29 2009, 10:57 PM~14623813
> *IT IS WHAT IT IS TO RICH FOR YOUR BLOOD THEN STAY HOME...........
> *


OK :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 30 2009, 02:11 PM~14628842
> *We are going to try to make the show John , No promises but we want to take a new 2 pump dancer (juggernaut)  and compete in street or radical dance .Hopefully we can  make it .
> *


hey dogg if you do make it we got the hook ups on room and its got plenty of parking for your rig 
see you in bako come back to your roots make sure you bring your air dancer


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

? IF YOU DON'T GET ALL THOSE CATAGORIES FILLED WILL THE PRIZE MONEY INCREASE???


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14633121
> *OK :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 30 2009, 01:11 PM~14628842
> *We are going to try to make the show John , No promises but we want to take a new 2 pump dancer (juggernaut)  and compete in street or radical dance .Hopefully we can  make it .
> *


COME ON JIZZ U NEED TO MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jul 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14633822
> *? IF YOU DON'T GET ALL THOSE CATAGORIES FILLED WILL THE PRIZE MONEY INCREASE???
> *


i think i understand what u r saying.so if there is a open catagory will we split the money up to make the other catagorys higher right..? if that is the ?, then the answer is no.we have never done that, and i have never been to a show that has done that.it would be nice tho.he has commited to a 1000.00 a catagory.if one dont show up,then he doesnt have to pay it.if they all show up then he has to pay it..! john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 30 2009, 01:11 PM~14628842
> *We are going to try to make the show John , No promises but we want to take a new 2 pump dancer (juggernaut)  and compete in street or radical dance .Hopefully we can  make it .
> *



cool SEE U THERE..!


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 30 2009, 09:46 PM~14634144
> *i think i understand what u r saying.so if there is a open catagory will we split the money up to make the other catagorys higher right..? if that is the ?, then the answer is no.we have never done that, and i have never been to a show that has done that.it would be nice tho.he has commited to a 1000.00 a catagory.if one dont show up,then he doesnt have to pay it.if they all show up then he has to pay it..!    john    (ryderz hydraulics)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 29 2009, 10:10 PM~14623365
> *100.00  entry fee on the hop wow!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *



well u figure if 30 cars show, at 750.00 first, 250 second.that would mean with the number of catagorys there would be 16 people leaving with money.thats more then 50% of the cars.those r awsome odds...john (ryderz hydraulics)


not to mention we r the only show out paying these kinds of pots...!


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 30 2009, 09:52 PM~14634217
> *well u figure if 30 cars show, at 750.00 first, 250 second.that would mean with the number of catagorys there would be 16 people leaving with money.thats more then 50% of the cars.those r awsome odds...john  (ryderz hydraulics)
> not to mention we r the only show out paying these kinds of pots...!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 30 2009, 10:44 PM~14634119
> *COME ON JIZZ U NEED TO MAKE IT :biggrin:
> *



We are gonna try . We are tryin to finish it up . If we make it I know you got us with some cantun cafe chinese from arvin right? Then hit up nagis on brundage. lol . Its not a for sure thing . I hoping we make it cuz im hoping for a 2pump vs 8 pump in the pit .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 30 2009, 09:31 PM~14633142
> *hey dogg if you do make it we got the hook ups on room and its got plenty of parking for your rig
> see you in bako come back to your roots make sure you bring your air dancer
> *




If ..thats IF we make it out there I will brang the air dancer but how much $$ is the pay . Pm me and see what numbers look like . Every time we dance that truck it kills the life span big time . Plus nitro bottles cost $ . Hit me up ..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 30 2009, 09:46 PM~14634144
> *i think i understand what u r saying.so if there is a open catagory will we split the money up to make the other catagorys higher right..? if that is the ?, then the answer is no.we have never done that, and i have never been to a show that has done that.it would be nice tho.he has commited to a 1000.00 a catagory.if one dont show up,then he doesnt have to pay it.if they all show up then he has to pay it..!    john    (ryderz hydraulics)
> *


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 31 2009, 09:22 AM~14637195
> *If ..thats IF we make it out there I will brang the air dancer but how much $$ is the pay . Pm me and see what numbers look like . Every time we dance that truck it kills the life span big time . Plus nitro bottles cost $ . Hit me up ..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 31 2009, 09:20 AM~14637178
> *We are gonna try . We are tryin to finish it up . If we make it I know you got us with some cantun cafe chinese from arvin right? Then hit up nagis on brundage. lol .  Its not a for sure thing . I hoping we make it cuz im hoping for a  2pump vs 8 pump in the pit .
> *



i think the people on brundage are different.albert isnt there no more


----------



## andy_64_619 (Mar 4, 2009)

are u guys ready for da black sd lack 106 in two licks. why is everybody so quiet/ hno: hno:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andy_64_619_@Jul 31 2009, 06:44 PM~14642274
> *are u guys ready for da black sd lack 106 in two licks. why is everybody so quiet/ hno:  hno:
> *



cool bring it..! would like to see that..! i think everybody eles would too


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID BRING IT ON''PUT DA FRONT BUMBER ON AND ALL DA OTHER PARTS CAUSE THE ELCO IS BACK;;SEE U THERE;;;;MAY THE BEST MAN WIN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LETS GET THIS CRAP STRAIGHT NOW</span>


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 31 2009, 09:20 AM~14637178
> *We are gonna try . We are tryin to finish it up . If we make it I know you got us with some cantun cafe chinese from arvin right? Then hit up nagis on brundage. lol .  Its not a for sure thing . I hoping we make it cuz im hoping for a  2pump vs 8 pump in the pit .
> *



HAHA AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN............. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 31 2009, 06:50 PM~14641770
> *i think the people on brundage are different.albert isnt there no more
> *




Hey pistachio , I said nagis you know that burger stand !!!!!!!










What you know bout that ..


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Aug 1 2009, 12:33 AM~14644574
> *HAHA AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN............. :biggrin:
> *




I aint gonna lie , I miss arvin man . Even tho theres nothing out there but the homies . Remember when we used to roll in deep to arvin High on zeniths in my iroc lol .


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 1 2009, 10:42 AM~14646346
> *Hey pistachio , I said nagis you know that burger stand !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



muffins... i know about that.remember i lived there almost 6 years.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 31 2009, 10:16 PM~14644094
> *LETS GET THIS CRAP STRAIGHT NOW</span>
> *



it has never been a issue before.as long as the cars are complete.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 1 2009, 12:50 PM~14646964
> *it has never been a issue before.as long as the cars are complete.
> *



big john from ryderz said it...!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 1 2009, 12:50 PM~14646964
> *it has never been a issue before.as long as the cars are complete.
> *


everybody drove there cars in.i thought u have been to this show before.usually the dancers get pushed in if dont run.the rest drive..! just for your info

big john said that


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 1 2009, 10:48 AM~14646383
> *I aint gonna lie , I miss arvin man . Even tho theres nothing out there but the homies  . Remember when we used to roll in deep to arvin High on zeniths in my iroc  lol .
> *


HELL YEAH I STILL HAVE PICS OF THAT CAR BOY BASS


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

uce l.a harbor area will be there


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Aug 1 2009, 07:03 PM~14648813
> *uce l.a harbor area will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 1 2009, 10:48 AM~14646383
> *I aint gonna lie , I miss arvin man . Even tho theres nothing out there but the homies  . Remember when we used to roll in deep to arvin High on zeniths in my iroc  lol .
> *


 ARVIN  FOR LIFE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 1 2009, 12:53 PM~14646972
> *
> big john from ryderz said it...!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*how much for this show can someone lmk*.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I HEAR ALLOT OF PEOPLE ARE STILL NOT GOING TO THIS SHOW, FOR THOSE THAT DONT GO TO THIS SHOW, THEY CAN ROLL TO BEACH PARK......


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Aug 1 2009, 07:03 PM~14648813
> *uce l.a harbor area will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2009, 01:28 PM~14652773
> *I HEAR ALLOT OF PEOPLE ARE STILL NOT GOING TO THIS SHOW, FOR THOSE THAT DONT GO TO THIS SHOW, THEY CAN ROLL TO BEACH PARK......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2009, 01:28 PM~14652773
> *I HEAR ALLOT OF PEOPLE ARE STILL NOT GOING TO THIS SHOW, FOR THOSE THAT DONT GO TO THIS SHOW, THEY CAN ROLL TO BEACH PARK......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Aug 2 2009, 01:47 PM~14653168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HEAR BEACH PARK WILL ALSO BE CRACKIN.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:nicoderm: 
either or sounds good to me


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

are drop downs considered non street class???????????????????


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 3 2009, 08:52 AM~14658718
> *are drop downs considered non street class???????????????????
> *



no.they can be street.even adjustable trailing arms.or aftermarket,like home made.the street cars last year hit up 65-70 somewhere in there, just to give u an idea


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

anybody got a contact number for the lowrider nationals


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 4 2009, 06:09 AM~14669303
> *anybody got a contact number for the lowrider nationals
> *


chek out lowrider nationals.com


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 2 2009, 12:42 PM~14652510
> *how much for this show can someone lmk.
> *


lowrider nationals.com


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 4 2009, 04:31 PM~14674598
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHAT THE CLOSEST HOTEL TO THE SHOW WITH 3 CAR TRAILER PARKING


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

what time does move in start on sunday


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 5 2009, 08:40 AM~14681453
> *WHAT THE CLOSEST HOTEL TO THE SHOW WITH 3 CAR TRAILER PARKING
> *


DoubleTree Hotel 3100 Camino Del Rio Ct. 661-323-7111


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2009, 06:23 PM~14654442
> *I HEAR BEACH PARK WILL ALSO BE CRACKIN.
> *



OH SNAP... FUCK I WISH MY CAR WAS DONE.... DAMMIT.. I guess Ill take the Flex out for a ride.... FUCK IT!!!!!


























:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 5 2009, 10:08 AM~14681703
> *DoubleTree Hotel 3100 Camino Del Rio Ct. 661-323-7111
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

IS THERE MOVE IN ON SATURDAY IF SO WHAT TIME


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr+Aug 5 2009, 08:07 AM~14681697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: WHAT'S UP BIG DOG? BRING FLEX OUT AND PUT IT DOWN LIKE YOU DO MAN....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Sat roll in from 10:00 am till 2:00 pm 
Sunday roll in from 6:00 till 10:00


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2009, 06:23 PM~14654442
> *I HEAR BEACH PARK WILL ALSO BE CRACKIN.
> *


WAS LAST YEAR I WENT WITH MY BLACK TOWN CAR IT WAS OFF THE HOOK ALOT OF NICE RIDES TILL THE COPS MOVED ALL OF US OUT 4 NO REASON LATER DOING THE DAY


----------



## scooner (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm gonna try to make it down there if I'm not too hungover. big party on sat.

anyone goin to the actual show and hittin up the park after, hit me up. I need a ride. if I get arrested for dui I'm fucked cuz ill be drinkin at the show


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 5 2009, 06:22 PM~14687247
> *x2, WHAT TIME DOES MOVE IN START?
> :cheesy:  :cheesy: WHAT'S UP BIG DOG? BRING FLEX OUT AND PUT IT DOWN LIKE YOU DO MAN.......  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Save me a spot next to to the 5 ocho... Me and Dion will come through for a bit.... Beach park will be the spot.. Shit weather is gonna be NIIIIIIICE to records wont warp got to love it.....
AG!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

name the catorgotrys for the hop


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 6 2009, 10:29 AM~14693695
> *name the catorgotrys  for the hop
> *


i see you big al :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Is there a flyer for this show? I haven't seen one posted yet, unless I'm missing it somehow... :dunno:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 6 2009, 11:35 AM~14693760
> *Is there a flyer for this show?  I haven't seen one posted yet, unless I'm missing it somehow... :dunno:
> *


which 1 the lowride nationals flyer


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 6 2009, 11:50 AM~14693897
> *which 1 the lowride nationals flyer
> *


Go to hydraulics forum for flyer and catagories


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

HERE YOU GO HOMIES


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 6 2009, 12:10 PM~14694105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BONE STRUCTURE wiil be there


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 6 2009, 12:10 PM~14694105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss48/pu...00/lowrider.jpg


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

BONE STRUCTURE


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 6 2009, 11:10 AM~14694105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Thanks!


----------



## BLOOD(46)ALLEY L.D (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin: BLOOD (46) ALLEY T.C & C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 6 2009, 06:12 AM~14691691
> *Save me a spot next to to the 5 ocho... Me and Dion will come through for a bit.... Beach park will be the spot.. Shit weather is gonna be NIIIIIIICE to records wont warp got to love it.....
> AG!
> *


HAHA, FOR SURE MAN, COME THREW AND BRING DION, I HAVEN'T SEEN HIM IN A WHILE, TELL HIM I SAID "WHAT'S UP", SEE YOU AT THE SHOW BRO.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 6 2009, 11:29 AM~14693703
> *i see you big al :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 6 2009, 11:29 AM~14693695
> *
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;us ridiazs are waiting*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

8/9/09


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 6 2009, 08:12 PM~14698401
> *
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;us  ridiazs are waiting
> *


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

:biggrin:  3 more days till nationals :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 6 2009, 08:12 PM~14698401
> *
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;us  ridiazs are waiting
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 7 2009, 06:28 AM~14701186
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 23 2009, 06:24 PM~14276935
> *Another ring 4 Mexica? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CHD will b @ the show
> ...


I HOPE SO WILL ADD TO THE COLLECTION :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

MY BIKE LOOKS A LOT DIFFERIANT FROM LAST YEAR ITS GOT MORE GOLD PLATING AND A LOT OF OG SCHWINN ACSESORYS PLUSE A BIGGER DISPLAYED , STERIO BOX MURALS NEON AND CUSTOM PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE WITH ALL MY NEW SHIT VOL 37 BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM 323 479 2387 126*66*38782


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 7 2009, 02:00 PM~14705007
> *MY BIKE LOOKS A LOT DIFFERIANT FROM LAST YEAR ITS GOT MORE GOLD PLATING AND A LOT OF OG SCHWINN ACSESORYS PLUSE A BIGGER DISPLAYED , STERIO BOX MURALS NEON AND CUSTOM PARTS  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 7 2009, 07:02 PM~14707240
> *
> *


hit me up at the show


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

Latin World says NO!!!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Aug 7 2009, 10:59 PM~14709001
> *Latin World says    NO!!!!!
> *


Lowrider Nationals=No LATIN WORLD


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

LOWRIDER NATIONALS= NO LATIN WORLD CC = NO TROPHY BREAKING= NOT GETTING DRUNK FUCK THAT STILL GETTING DRUNK TO ALL THE BAKERSFIELD CAR CLUBS PUT IT DOWN AND HAVE FUN


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 7 2009, 11:17 PM~14709162
> *IN BEHALF OF LATIN WORLD CC WE HOPE ALL THE BAKERSFIELD CAR CLUBS PUT IT DOWN AT THE SHOW WE WILL NOT BE ATTENDING THE SHOW THIS YEAR AGAIN SO BREAK A THROPHY FOR ME J/K :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 7 2009, 11:17 PM~14709162
> *LOWRIDER NATIONALS= NO LATIN WORLD CC = NO TROPHY BREAKING= NOT GETTING DRUNK FUCK THAT STILL GETTING DRUNK TO ALL THE BAKERSFIELD CAR CLUBS PUT IT DOWN AND HAVE FUN
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 8 2009, 05:00 AM~14710016
> *:0  :0
> *


UCE CC. is there to rep for Cali.LA to the BAY party on brother


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Aug 8 2009, 07:36 AM~14710384
> *UCE CC. is there to rep for Cali.LA to the BAY party on brother
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Aug 8 2009, 06:36 AM~14710384
> *UCE CC. is there to rep for Cali.LA to the BAY party on brother
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Aug 8 2009, 07:36 AM~14710384
> *UCE CC. is there to rep for Cali.LA to the BAY party on brother
> *


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Aug 8 2009, 02:58 PM~14712425
> *:biggrin:
> *


U KNOW THIS MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN NOW TTTMFT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 6 2009, 11:18 AM~14694189
> *BONE STRUCTURE
> *


nice name :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

yea groupe bks


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS R ALREADY HERE WITH 2 CARS AND BIKE  :biggrin:


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

its on and crakin alot of members are showing alot lov to the nationals and we thank you all this show is going to be of the hook today we appreciate the support hope everybody has a bless day :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 7 2009, 11:17 PM~14709162
> *LOWRIDER NATIONALS= NO LATIN WORLD CC = NO TROPHY BREAKING= NOT GETTING DRUNK FUCK THAT STILL GETTING DRUNK TO ALL THE BAKERSFIELD CAR CLUBS PUT IT DOWN AND HAVE FUN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

How was the show?


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

limited cc puting it down @ the nationals


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Aug 9 2009, 06:40 PM~14719613
> *How was the show?
> *


it was tight the singers bikini contest all the cars bikes i give it a :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chingo85 (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: man how can rick be giving out trophies from 2006 hope that mother fucker don't get support at all next yr for doing shit like that.......


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingo85_@Aug 9 2009, 07:55 PM~14720281
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: man how can rick be giving out trophies from 2006 hope that mother fucker don't get support at all next yr for doing shit like that.......
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by chingo85_@Aug 9 2009, 07:55 PM~14720281
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: man how can rick be giving out trophies from 2006 hope that mother fucker don't get support at all next yr for doing shit like that.......
> *



Maybe the 9 was upside down :uh: :loco:


WHERE THE PICS AT... I flaked out on the show and just stuck to my word by not going. But who cares what I feel. I guess the proof is with the trophies... Shake my head to that.


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingo85_@Aug 9 2009, 07:55 PM~14720281
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: man how can rick be giving out trophies from 2006 hope that mother fucker don't get support at all next yr for doing shit like that.......
> *


WELL I CANT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THE TROPIES BC I DIDNT PLACE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

post up the hop


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 9 2009, 08:22 PM~14720544
> *:uh:  :uh:
> Maybe the 9 was upside down :uh:  :loco:
> WHERE THE PICS AT... I flaked out on the show and just stuck to my word by not going. But who cares what I feel. I guess the proof is with the trophies... Shake my head to that.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingo85_@Aug 9 2009, 08:55 PM~14720281
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: man how can rick be giving out trophies from 2006 hope that mother fucker don't get support at all next yr for doing shit like that.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chingo85 (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 9 2009, 08:22 PM~14720544
> *:uh:  :uh:
> Maybe the 9 was upside down :uh:  :loco:
> WHERE THE PICS AT... I flaked out on the show and just stuck to my word by not going. But who cares what I feel. I guess the proof is with the trophies... Shake my head to that.
> *


NO THE 9 WASN'T UPSIDE DOWN THE FUNNY PART IS THAT THEY TRY TO COVER IT WITH A 2009 STICKER.. AND 4 ME I DIDN'T TOOK MY CAR, I PICK UP THE TROPHY 4 ONE OF MY MEMBERS, BUT HOW CHEAP IS THAT THE FUCKING TROPHIES ONLY COST LIKE 10 FUCKING DOLLARS...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingo85_@Aug 9 2009, 10:04 PM~14720923
> *NO THE 9 WASN'T UPSIDE DOWN THE FUNNY PART IS THAT THEY TRY TO COVER IT WITH A 2009 STICKER.. AND 4 ME I DIDN'T TOOK MY CAR, I PICK UP THE TROPHY 4 ONE OF MY MEMBERS, BUT HOW CHEAP IS THAT THE FUCKING TROPHIES ONLY COST LIKE 10 FUCKING DOLLARS...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:no: :nosad: :no: :nosad:


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

any pics


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

post up the hop


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingo85_@Aug 9 2009, 07:55 PM~14720281
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: man how can rick be giving out trophies from 2006 hope that mother fucker don't get support at all next yr for doing shit like that.......
> *



we take have meetings and agree to go and it still fucken happends man don't get me wrong the show was good but when my member comes back with a fucken 3year old plaque man fuck that dirty wrong and unfair I'll get my chance to let u know how I feel rick that's fucked up


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

fucken sucks and we all new before we went that this was going to happend and he was trying to tell us about all the money he puts in his show ya that's y we ain't going to see he any more speaking on groupe Bakersfield


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

You know the shitty part of this is that one of my boys that I had lunch with today was talking about awards. He said that there will be some problems with the trophies and so forth. Not that he knew what was going on but, He even said watch there will be some fighting going on because of the awards. Wait until I tell him the outcome. 

I just shake my head in disbelief. Who ever was on LIL sending PM's to everyone about how they have changed and they will have better judges and awards I hope you feel STUPID! Yeah MY LOWRIDER ISNT DONE BUT,I have four other cars to choose from to take to your show. Sure glad that I didnt. I wont support that show NO WAY.. People paying good money to show their cars to bring to your event and you give an OLD PLAYED OUT MAYBE NOT EVEN MATCHING TROPHY THAT JUST NOT RIGHT. Get your shit together or just give up. :nono: 
Alex


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I TOLD YOU SO












:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 9 2009, 10:04 PM~14721670
> *You know the shitty part of this is that one of my boys that I had lunch with today was talking about awards. He said that there will be some problems with the trophies and so forth. Not that he knew what was going on but, He even said watch there will be some fighting going on because of the awards. Wait until I tell him the outcome.
> 
> I just shake my head in disbelief. Who ever was on LIL sending PM's to everyone about how they have changed and they will have better judges and awards I hope you feel STUPID! Yeah MY LOWRIDER ISNT DONE BUT,I have four other cars to choose from to take to your show. Sure glad that I didnt. I wont support that show NO WAY.. People paying good money to show their cars to bring to your event and you give an OLD PLAYED OUT MAYBE NOT EVEN MATCHING TROPHY THAT JUST NOT RIGHT. Get your shit together or just give up. :nono:
> ...


Well put!!


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 9 2009, 10:17 PM~14721814
> *Well put!!
> *



well said homie glad that I wasn't there wit my truck cause I would have been a mad fucker trust me I just feel for my members u know


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingo85_@Aug 9 2009, 07:55 PM~14720281
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: man how can rick be giving out trophies from 2006 hope that mother fucker don't get support at all next yr for doing shit like that.......
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..I WAS NOT THERE BUT DAM HOW LOW CAN THIS VATO GO


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Aug 9 2009, 10:21 PM~14721845
> *well said homie glad that I wasn't there wit my truck cause I would have been a mad fucker trust me I just feel for my members u know
> *


glad I didn't go period. but at least he didn't get any registration money from you


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

WELL I SEEN THE TROPHY THAT WERE GIVEN TO THE HOPPERS AND THEY WERE 6 TO 7 FEET TALL AND THEY WERE BAD ASS SO LETS SEE SOME PIC'S OF THE 06 ONES AND IF ITS TRUE THEN THAT IS FUCKKED UP.....


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

videos comming loading and they were 8 foot trophys big ass trorhy didnt fit in my car... :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 9 2009, 10:04 PM~14721670
> *You know the shitty part of this is that one of my boys that I had lunch with today was talking about awards. He said that there will be some problems with the trophies and so forth. Not that he knew what was going on but, He even said watch there will be some fighting going on because of the awards. Wait until I tell him the outcome.
> 
> I just shake my head in disbelief. Who ever was on LIL sending PM's to everyone about how they have changed and they will have better judges and awards I hope you feel STUPID! Yeah MY LOWRIDER ISNT DONE BUT,I have four other cars to choose from to take to your show. Sure glad that I didnt. I wont support that show NO WAY.. People paying good money to show their cars to bring to your event and you give an OLD PLAYED OUT MAYBE NOT EVEN MATCHING TROPHY THAT JUST NOT RIGHT. Get your shit together or just give up. :nono:
> ...


I dont know about the rest of the show but i feel the hop was good this year we tryed our best to make sure everyone left happy!....Alot of new cars doing it bigg this year congrats to all the winners in the hop....ben


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

show was good I had all my chapters from cali here we took home like 30 awards 
will we go back next year ?if he did give out old plaqes thats fucked up also I got another issue


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2009, 11:24 PM~14722297
> *show was good I had all my chapters from cali here we took home like 30 awards
> will we go back next year ?if he did give out old plaqes thats fucked up also I got another issue
> *


Doesnt suprise me


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2009, 11:24 PM~14722297
> *show was good I had all my chapters from cali here we took home like 30 awards
> will we go back next year ?if he did give out old plaqes thats fucked up also I got another issue
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 9 2009, 10:57 PM~14722143
> *videos comming loading and they were 8 foot trophys big ass trorhy didnt fit in my car... :biggrin:
> *


how many cars you guys take


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 9 2009, 10:18 PM~14722266
> *I dont know about the rest of the show but i feel the hop was good this year we tryed our best to make sure everyone left happy!....Alot of new cars doing it bigg this year congrats to all the winners in the hop....ben
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

fuck man every year everyone talks shit about this show and yet you guys still go wtf. FUCK this show period :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 01:06 AM~14722488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit was workin':thumbsup:......Congrats on that *win & the ring* TOO.. homie. I was looking for you guys after the hop to chit-chat ,but couldn't find ya..Had to get on the road early..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Had fun, Jon from RYDERZ did a kick ass job running the hop...I've had problems in the past and heard some stories too....But all in all it was worth the destruction of all 3 of my cars....

Congrats to all the winners, and to the BMH family for reppin' deep this week-end


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 10 2009, 07:26 AM~14723828
> *Had fun, Jon from RYDERZ did a kick ass job running the hop...I've had problems in the past and heard some stories too....But all in all it was worth the destruction of all 3 of my cars....
> 
> Congrats to all the winners, and to the BMH family for reppin' deep this week-end
> *


congrates ron :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

god job john from ryderz


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

smiley all majestic hoppers placed Ron, myself, big john, and ridel from delano


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

At least the hop went right... John your still my favorite... LOL


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a good time at the show. Will post up some pics that I took when they finish uploading.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2009, 11:24 PM~14722297
> *show was good I had all my chapters from cali here we took home like 30 awards
> will we go back next year ?if he did give out old plaqes thats fucked up also I got another issue
> *



but u still keep going back :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin: 



congrats on the awards :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 12:06 AM~14722488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_NICE JOB SC_


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hope every1 had fun at the show sorry we missed it, but i want to invite you all to my show that we got coming up soon.



if u need a pre reg hit me up i can fax it too you or email it too you too.

thank you all hope to see u there!

here are the classes


Invasion Car Show Class 
Aug 29, 2009

O-Original
S-Street
C-custom
M-Mild
F-Full

Cars:
40’s & below O, C
50’s O, C
60-64 O, S, M, F
65-69 O, S, M, F
70’s S, M, F
80’s S, M, F
90’s S, M, F
00’s & above S, M, F
Luxury 89 & below S, M, F
Luxury 90 & above S, M, F
Euro’s S, M, F
Imports 2dr S, M, F
Imports 4dr S, M, F
Wagon/Panel O, C
Sports Cars S, C
Muscle Cars S, C
Pt Cruisers S, C
Hot Rods S, C
Vw’s 1-3
Donks 1-3
Under Conduction Cars 1-3
Jdm 95 & below 1-3
Jdm 96 & up 1-3

Trucks:
50’s & below O, C
60’s O, C
70’s O, C
80’s S, M, F
Full Size Trucks S, M, F
Mini Trucks S, M, F
Lowrider Trucks S, M, F
Mini Suv Domestic S, M, F
Mini Suv Import Scion S, M, F
Full Size Suv S, M, F
El Camino / Ranchero 1-3
Vans 1-3
Under Conduction Trucks 1-3
Special Int 1-3


Bikes:
2 Wheel Bikes 12” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 16” S, M, F
2 Wheel Bikes 20” & above S, M, F
3 Wheel Bikes S, M, F

Motorcycle:
Full Size Bikes S, C
Design Bikes S, C

Best of awards for cars, trucks, suv’s
Best paint
Best engine
Best interior
Best Mural
Most members cars with 50.00 credit card from Visa
Furriest Distance with 100.00 gas card

Best of awards for bikes & motorcycles
Best Mural
Best Paint
Most Members Bikes with 50.00 credit card from Visa


Best of Show
Car
Truck
Suv
Import
Euro
Bike
Motorcycle
Under conduction over all
Luv Shadow Photography Award

Best of Show Over all 6ft Trophy & 300.00 Cash


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

UCE at the Lowrider Nationals in Bakersfield!!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

UCE


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 10 2009, 08:26 AM~14723828
> *Had fun, Jon from RYDERZ did a kick ass job running the hop...I've had problems in the past and heard some stories too....But all in all it was worth the destruction of all 3 of my cars....
> 
> Congrats to all the winners, and to the BMH family for reppin' deep this week-end
> *



thanks dog..! glad u made it down.had alot of fun this year.we here at ryderz will keep doing are part to make sure the hop still goes smooth and trouble free every year..! WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR COMMING OUT AND HOPPING THERE RIDES..! JOHN (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 10 2009, 08:47 AM~14723996
> *At least the hop went right... John your still my favorite... LOL
> *


AWWWWWWWWWW.. :tears:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2009, 11:24 PM~14722297
> *show was good I had all my chapters from cali here we took home like 30 awards
> will we go back next year ?if he did give out old plaqes thats fucked up also I got another issue
> *


 I know tring to see whats up.


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 10 2009, 09:15 AM~14724694
> *UCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 10 2009, 08:26 AM~14723828
> *Had fun, Jon from RYDERZ did a kick ass job running the hop...I've had problems in the past and heard some stories too....But all in all it was worth the destruction of all 3 of my cars....
> 
> Congrats to all the winners, and to the BMH family for reppin' deep this week-end
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 12:06 AM~14722488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my ***** was lookin good out there !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

still missing like 6 cars post up videos if you have them...big john...koolaid....hop shop..and the dancers


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 10 2009, 08:18 AM~14723777
> *That shit was workin':thumbsup:......Congrats on that win & the ring TOO.. homie. I was looking for you guys after the hop to chit-chat ,but couldn't find ya..Had to get on the road early..
> *


we took off to till next time....BMH..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

que paso ..pappa joe no show loco :dunno: good show you missed it alot of fish walking arround :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 11:27 AM~14725395
> *que paso ..pappa joe no show loco :dunno: good show you missed it alot of fish walking arround :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I WAS IN MONTERY BAY I TOOK THE KIDS OUT BUT LOOKS LIKE YOU PUT IT DOWN FOR THE NO


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 12:06 AM~14722488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 12:43 AM~14722622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fresno Kali Lac (Nov 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :wave: :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fresno Kali Lac_@Aug 10 2009, 11:40 AM~14725517
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :420:  :420:  :h5:
> *


we need a meeting   :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

straight clownin......thanks for the u tube clips


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 11:50 AM~14725611
> *straight clownin......thanks for the u tube clips
> *


any time i wish i had more video... :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 11:59 AM~14725704
> *any time i wish i had more video... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

THAT WAS A DOWN SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Aug 9 2009, 10:38 PM~14721987
> *WELL I SEEN THE TROPHY THAT WERE GIVEN TO THE HOPPERS AND THEY WERE 6 TO 7 FEET TALL AND THEY WERE BAD ASS SO LETS SEE SOME PIC'S OF THE 06 ONES AND IF ITS TRUE THEN THAT IS FUCKKED UP.....
> *


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;good hop;;;big AL said it;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 04:48 PM~14728443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I TOLD U THEY WERE BAD ASS TROPHYS BUT U KNOW THEY CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY SOME ONE ALWAYS HAS TO CRY ABOUT SOMETHING I'M GLAD IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND HOP HOPE U ALL COME BACK NEXT YEAR......


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW TOOK 2 CARS AND A BIKE AND WE TOOK 3RD ON ELCO 1ST TIME OUT WITH NEW PAINT ONLY HAD PHONE 2 TAKE PICS AND THEN LOST SOME PICS SO I GOT 4 OR 3
MY SONS DODGER BIKE


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

THAT WAS A COOL ASS SHOW!!!!!!!GOOD JOB RICK YOU CANT PLEASE EVERYONE BUT YOU DAM SURE DID A GOOD JOB TRYING UCE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Aug 10 2009, 07:18 PM~14730018
> *THAT WAS A COOL ASS SHOW!!!!!!!GOOD JOB RICK YOU CANT PLEASE EVERYONE BUT YOU DAM SURE DID A GOOD JOB TRYING UCE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



it not the show don't get me wrong it was good we ain't tripn on that but to give 3 year old trophys not not fair I have it if nobody believe me as for Groupe it don't matter but to see a old piece of his old show to give it out now then that's fucked up really glad I didn't show to all the show winners great job even the winners from Groupe I just think if it was u and I know how are u would feel the same lol call me foo


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

i saw a tropie and its true they r from 2006 they just coverd it with a plastic peicethat says 2009


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 10 2009, 08:02 PM~14730465
> *i saw a tropie and its true they r from 2006 they just coverd it with a plastic peicethat says 2009
> *


Maybe they just fucked up at the trophy place!!! Maybe the guy was stoned out of his mind when he was makin them.! Shit happens :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SJsixty5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mac 10 represented!!!

Good turnout!!


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

luky how u get up there


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Aug 10 2009, 06:18 PM~14730018
> *THAT WAS A COOL ASS SHOW!!!!!!!GOOD JOB RICK YOU CANT PLEASE EVERYONE BUT YOU DAM SURE DID A GOOD JOB TRYING UCE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: A uce... Hope you guys can come up 2 the lo*lystics show next month..


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

The hop pit was the place to be :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 10 2009, 08:02 PM~14730465
> *i saw a tropie and its true they r from 2006 they just coverd it with a plastic peicethat says 2009
> *


YOU KNOW THE LAY IT LOW RULES PICS OR IT'S NOT TRUE........


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Aug 10 2009, 09:45 PM~14731874
> *YOU KNOW THE LAY IT LOW RULES PICS OR IT'S NOT TRUE........
> *



i talked to the owners when i herd this, and was told all the trophys were all new for 09. they may look like that year, but were all NEW..! the bill was more then 10,000 for all the trophys


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

u know.... there is always someone complaining. it is impossible to keep this from happining. it does suck there r people out there that have lagit problems, but it seems like everyone looks for the bad. no ones gives much props on the good..! i think all in all it was a good show.way less bullshit..! rick had a good attiude..! things went smooth..! what more could u ask for...? john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

HERE WE GO.CANT FORGET ABOUT THE DANCE...! I HAVE VIDEOS OF EVERYCAR CAR THAT HOPPED OR DANCED.IF U WANT IT POSTED HIT ME UP.THE STICK IS KINDA HARD TO READ LIKE THIS,BUT U WILL GET THE POINT. JOHN (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS HOPP JUDGE)


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 10 2009, 08:02 PM~14730465


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 11:09 AM~14725218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

HERE IS A LOCAL FROM BAKERS.JULIOS ELCO


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14732247
> *HERE IS A LOCAL FROM BAKERS.JULIOS ELCO
> 
> 
> *


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 10 2009, 09:55 PM~14732006
> *i talked to the owners when i herd this, and was told all the trophys were all new for 09. they may look like that year, but were all NEW..! the bill was more then 10,000 for all the trophys
> *


Like I said shit happens John...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14732247
> *HERE IS A LOCAL FROM BAKERS.JULIOS ELCO
> 
> 
> *


hey u didnt get the spring launching :angry:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 10 2009, 10:28 PM~14732375
> *hey u didnt get the spring launching :angry:
> *



NO I WAS ON THE DRIVER SIDE.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 10 2009, 10:42 PM~14732505
> *NO I WAS ON THE DRIVER SIDE.
> *


safer place to be i guess... :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

OK...HERE AT THE OWNERS REQUEST... ARY TEAM HILO..!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

HEY DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE VIDEO PLAY ON HERE INSTEAD OF GOING TO ANOTHER PAGE.THEY HAVE THEM LIKE THAT ON THE OTHER VIDEOS A COUPLE OF PAGES BACK... JOHN


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I liked the show had all my crews here took home a shit load of trophys 
hung out with all my guys every thing was going good for the most part until Rick started to give out the awards , he started skiping a lot of catagorys alot of pepole come from far ,stay up all day after a long night just for those 15 secounds of fame and to be robbed of that that sucks . Even though we are not Lowrider like someone told me but we put in just as much work will we be back next year I think so next year we will bring the other half of the club . And for those that say I told you so you are wrong Rick did change for the better . He was put in spots and never blew up 
so other than all that good job on the show ...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 10 2009, 11:11 PM~14732695
> *I liked the show had all my crews here took home a shit load of trophys
> hung out with all my guys every thing was going good for the most part until Rick started to give out the awards , he started skiping a lot of catagorys alot of pepole come from far ,stay up all day after a long night just for those 15 secounds of fame and to be robbed of that that sucks . Even though we are not Lowrider like someone told me but we put in just as much work will we be back next year I think so next year we will bring the other half of the club . And for those that say I told you so you are wrong Rick did change for the better . He was put in spots and never blew up
> so other than all that good job on the show ...
> *



word...!


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

Pics or video of bikini contest please!!!!!!


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Had a great time came home with $750.00 a ring and a big ass trophy thanks John M. for running a smooth hop . :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 10 2009, 11:59 PM~14732989
> *Had a great time came home with $750.00 a ring and a big ass trophy thanks John M. for running a smooth hop .  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: thanks bro.hope to see u next year...john (ryderz hydraulics)


----------



## SJsixty5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's some pics of the gurls!!!!


----------



## SJsixty5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's some more!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0  hno: :happysad:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

congrats to BMH crew!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 10 2009, 10:08 PM~14732137
> *HERE WE GO.CANT FORGET ABOUT THE DANCE...! I HAVE VIDEOS OF EVERYCAR CAR THAT HOPPED OR DANCED.IF U WANT IT POSTED HIT ME UP.THE STICK IS KINDA HARD TO READ LIKE THIS,BUT U WILL GET THE POINT. JOHN (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS HOPP JUDGE)
> 
> 
> *


 NOW THAT WAS BADD ASS!!!!! :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 10 2009, 11:11 PM~14732695
> *I liked the show had all my crews here took home a shit load of trophys
> hung out with all my guys every thing was going good for the most part until Rick started to give out the awards , he started skiping a lot of catagorys alot of pepole come from far ,stay up all day after a long night just for those 15 secounds of fame and to be robbed of that that sucks . Even though we are not Lowrider like someone told me but we put in just as much work will we be back next year I think so next year we will bring the other half of the club . And for those that say I told you so you are wrong Rick did change for the better . He was put in spots and never blew up
> so other than all that good job on the show ...
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 11 2009, 03:20 AM~14733373
> *NOW THAT WAS BADD ASS!!!!! :0
> *



YA JR DID REALLY GOOD..! THAT FOOL ALWAYS PUT'S IT DOWN.MUCH PROPS TO RAUDEL FROM MCFARLAND TOO


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

HERE IS SOME PICS OF THE SHOW


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 10 2009, 08:14 PM~14729975
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW TOOK 2 CARS AND A BIKE AND WE TOOK 3RD ON ELCO 1ST TIME OUT WITH NEW PAINT ONLY HAD PHONE 2 TAKE PICS AND THEN LOST SOME PICS SO I GOT 4 OR 3
> MY SONS DODGER BIKE
> 
> ...


GOOD SHOW HOMIE IT WAS HOT WE WILL B BACK NEXT YEAR CONSAFOS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KOOL AID


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 11 2009, 12:47 PM~14736102
> *KOOL  AID
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DID THE ELCO DO WE LEFT EARLY


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool pics!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

Great show good job John :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Over all it was a good show   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ELCO GOTSTUCK


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Who placed what at the hop/dance ???


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

THIS WAS A HELL OF A GOOD SHOW! NEXT YEAR ILL BE BACK FORSHURE... MUCH PROPS TO THE HOPSHOP FOR TAKN THE W ON THE TRUCK RADICAL... A BIG CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERZ THAT PLACED! SHYT U WIN SOME U LOOSE SOME.. I GOT 2ND MY TRUCK HELLA CHIPED OUT I GUESS IT WASNT A GOOD ENOUF CHARGE OWELL NEXT YEAR!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BAKERFIELD;;DIDN'T WRK ON THOSE METAL PLATE;;WHY;;WHO NO'S


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 11 2009, 02:41 PM~14737708
> *HEY BACK BUNBER I GONA POST UR TRUCK;;GIVE ME 15 MIN
> *


ALRIGT AL :biggrin: WE HELLA CHIPED OUT!  ITS MY FAULT FOR DOING SHYT THE LAST MIN! 3 DAYZ OF NO SLEEP WORKN ON IT! GOT 8 NEW BATTZ SAT MORNING PUT IT ON CHARGE TILL SUNDAY AROUND 5AM :angry: OWELL TILL NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HE MAN WE WIN SME LOOSE SUM;;BUT THERE'S ALWAY ANOTHER DAY;;


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

HERE IS RONS DANCER 2 VIDEOS


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I hear nothin but Good things about the Hop Judge . Great job john . Thats what LRM needs so the sport dont die!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA HOP SHOP;;;SANTA ANA IN DA HOUSE</span>


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok layitlow here is the next show i will be doing the hop and dance at. I will keep doing my best to make sure everything goes smooth here to..! john (ryderz hydraulics)

Registration is 5am to 11am firm..! Walk in gate time is 11am to 5pm..!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 11 2009, 03:10 PM~14737988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON AL LOL IF U SAY IM TALKIN SMAK THEN U GET ON YOUR SWITCH AND HIT IT! I CAN HIT MY SWITCH IT AINT NO BIGGIE! LOL ID RATHER CHIP OUT THEN GET STUCK :biggrin: TAKE UR HEAVY ASS CAR BACK TO THE 714


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 11 2009, 06:21 PM~14740051
> *COME ON AL LOL IF U SAY IM TALKIN SMAK THEN U GET ON YOUR SWITCH AND HIT IT! I CAN HIT MY SWITCH IT AINT NO BIGGIE! LOL ID RATHER CHIP OUT THEN GET STUCK  :biggrin: TAKE UR HEAVY ASS CAR BACK TO THE 714
> *


LIL VIC SAID IT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14732247
> *HERE IS A LOCAL FROM BAKERS.JULIOS ELCO
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

got any more pic's of the girls


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2009, 04:04 PM~14737928
> *I hear nothin but Good things about the Hop Judge . Great job john . Thats what LRM needs so the sport dont die!
> *


X2, GOODTIMES TOOK 1ST IN DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL GREAT TURN GOOD JUDGING


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

any 1 got more pics of the girls


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 11 2009, 09:28 PM~14742404
> *got any more pic's of the girls
> *


Damn bro you must keep a bottle of windex and a towl next to your computer screen.....cause you sound horny as fuck.... Go rent yourself a porn or buy a magazine...!LOL J/k...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 11 2009, 05:49 PM~14739701
> *Ok layitlow here is the next show i will be doing the hop and dance at. I will keep doing my best to make sure everything goes smooth here to..!  john (ryderz hydraulics)
> 
> Registration is 5am to 11am firm..! Walk in gate time is 11am to 5pm..!
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 11 2009, 10:39 PM~14743273
> *Damn bro you must keep a bottle of windex and a towl next to your computer screen.....cause you sound horny as fuck.... Go rent yourself a porn or buy a magazine...!LOL J/k...
> *


i told him to go to off topic :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Nobody has pictures?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@Aug 12 2009, 08:34 AM~14745415
> *i told him to go to off topic :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I agree.he'd have better luck there :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG RON BAKERFIELD DO THE DOG GONE THANG


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here at the owners request.. john


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey hellraiser can u post da green truck;;????????????/judge</span>


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

koolaid


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 12 2009, 12:44 PM~14747730
> *
> hey  hellraiser  can u post da green truck;;????????????/judge</span>
> *


thanks dipn 714


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Aug 12 2009, 07:50 PM~14751601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here at the owners request... john


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Aug 12 2009, 01:19 PM~14748786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nokternal guys have nice rides.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 13 2009, 04:49 AM~14755047
> *thanks;;;;;;;;;
> *


fixed


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 10 2009, 07:46 AM~14723989
> *smiley all majestic hoppers placed Ron, myself, big john, and ridel from delano
> *


YOU GOTTA GIVE ALBERT PROPS FOR BEING ON THE SWITCH!!!!!!


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

ANY VIDEO OF MY GRAY MONTE CARLO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 13 2009, 04:59 PM~14761641
> *nokternal guys have nice rides.
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Aug 14 2009, 02:47 PM~14771966
> *YOU GOTTA GIVE ALBERT PROPS FOR BEING ON THE SWITCH!!!!!!
> *


big pros to albert from 559 kustoms helping me pull 60" on the switch


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here is another video, at the owners request.. john


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

good video,thanks kool aid.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 11 2009, 10:47 AM~14736102
> *KOOL  AID
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

I TOOK 1ST PLACE WITH MY 84 MONTE CARLO IN THE DOUBLE PUMP CATEGORIE ANY VIDEO


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 10 2010, 10:41 PM~17450293
> *Ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THIS SHOW WHEN LIFESTYLE SHOWED STRONG????????


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive never been to BFNs but it seems to be to much drama!!! maybe next year


----------

